# Heartbeat at 6 & 7 wks. What are chances of no heartbeat at 12 wks?



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi

I seem to be worrying endlessly about not getting a heartbeat at 12 week scan.  I always thought that if the heart had stopped then a m/c would immediately follow... so I assumed if the baby had died you would know about it.  

It has really upset me to think that I could be walking around in ignorance thinking that all is well, when in fact the heart could well have stopped without any signs whatsoever. I think it is called a missed miscarriage.

I know this seems irrational, but I was hoping for some reassurance that if there was a heartbeat seen early then am hoping I stand a good chance of all being ok.  It has taken me 11 years to get this BFP and I am now at 8 weeks and ecstatic.  Then I can't seem to enjoy the feeling because I am so frightened that it could all end and I wouldnt even know.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

although I can't give you a figure for the chances of that happening, the risk of miscarriage goes down to 4% if there is a heartbeat at 6 weeks, so it's very low. I know it's worrying, but missed miscarriages usually happen if the baby hasn't developed properly and got a heartbeat, so your chance is very low.

I'm sure everything is fine hun,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Emilycaitlan - thank you so much for your reply.  I understand that there are no guarantees with any of this, but this has certainly helped ease my concerns.

It is amazing how we can tie ourselves in knots at every step.  I guess this is only the start of it though!

Much appreciated.

Jo


----------

